# Atomizer for new vapers



## bluegray (5/12/17)

I've been shopping around for a new tank and atomiser combo to replace the tank that came with my girlfriend's Twisp Vega. She seems to enjoy it, but the spitback and gurling on that tank is horrible IMHO.

I've been looking at the Aspire Nautilus 2 and Joyetech Cubis 2 tanks, but I'm worried that those will not be much better. 

Any recommendations for an easy to use coil system, with readily available local coils for easy replacement would be super helpful.

We are talking MTL vapes in the 15W-30W range here. The battery mod can do TC as well, so SS coils would be a bonus.


----------



## Silver (5/12/17)

You can also try the Nautilus Mini
Great MTL vape
Its the predecessor of the Nautilus 2


----------



## Wayne Swanepoel (5/12/17)

Before i went DTL i used the nautilus mini taht @Silver mentioned everyday for about a year, no leaking easy to change coils not that you would have to change them very often as they last quite a while if you use clear juices. I have since donated it to my boss who still uses it every now and then (He cant kick the camel) without hiccups.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bluegray (5/12/17)

Thanks guys! I looked at the Nautilus mini, but could not find one for sale anywhere. But it looks like any of the Nautilus tanks is the way to go, as all of them use the same coils.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (6/12/17)

bluegray said:


> Thanks guys! I looked at the Nautilus mini, but could not find one for sale anywhere. But it looks like any of the Nautilus tanks is the way to go, as all of them use the same coils.



Hi @bluegray - check eciggies.co.za
Not sure if they still have them but i did see them there a while back


----------

